# P bicolor or terribilis



## Chris740805 (11 mo ago)

I have a group of 6 P. bicolor, 2 of them were bought separate from a different seller (originally imported from Germany to Sweden a few years ago). The female (the first 2 pictures) is the one I'm wondering about, she's a bit bigger than the others and she doesn't have that much dark on her legs and body (she looks brighter on the pictures since it's difficult to take pictures inside the enclosure with the light). The others are darker but they're also younger.

I don't have any real reason to distrust the seller but I just want to make sure she's a genuine bicolor and not a terraibilis.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

P. bicolor and P. terribilis are two of those species (like many forms of tinctorius) that can have populations that look similar enough to be mistaken for each other, while still being geographically and genetically separate. Only the breeder can make the distinction for sure, but the frog in question does indeed "look" like a terribilis.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

When in doubt, separate them.


----------



## Chris740805 (11 mo ago)

Eurydactylodes said:


> When in doubt, separate them.


They're already separated, now I'm just trying to figure out what she is.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris740805 said:


> They're already separated, now I'm just trying to figure out what she is.


I don't think you're ever going to be able to answer that. She could be a terribilis. She could be an off color bicolor. She could be a hybrid of the two. Given her size in relation to the others I would lean towards either a yellow terribilis or a bicolor/terriblis hybrid. Best to just keep her separated and enjoy her as she is.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Chris740805 said:


> originally imported from Germany to Sweden a few years ago


As a sort of aside, but definitely relevant to determining the trustworthiness of a seller, there have been no _Phyllobates_ legally shipped from Germany to Sweden in the last 18 years. This list is all the imports of the genus to Sweden from anywhere 2003 - present.


----------

